# Need second opinion on my shepherd! Can't tell if she's mixed, help!



## Melisarayy (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi!
I recently adopted a shy, not well soclized German puppy. The first owner couldn't handle her and the second was a college student who didn't have the right time. Anyway, they had her add as a pure bred German shepherd. Once I saw her pictures, I thought she was the cutest! Anyway, that's a little background about Sophie. The second I took her out, almost everyone thought she was a husky. I'm familiar with dogs in general, but not so sure about GSD. I know coats come in different colors but I couldn't find any like Sohpie. She's a fawn color, some grey on her hind and white coming through random areas. Her puppy for is thick and super fluffy. I don't care if she's purebred at his point, she's a wonderful puppy but I'd love second, third, fourth opinions. Is she husky mixed?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not sure! But she is adorable!! From my perspective if she isn't pure, she may have a bully breed in her (I get that from her appearing stocky in some pictures) either way.. what a cutie!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She looks like a black and silver shepherd to me,like my boy.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

She is a cutie. Does it really matter _if _she is mixed, you will love her just the same! Enjoy


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she looks PB. like the above poster mentioned - if you look up black and silver or black and cream german shepherd.... you'll find quite a few that resemble her.

the attached photo is my best guess as to how she'll mature.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

she looks like a pure bred german shepherd dog , black and tan -- fading pigment --


----------



## Melisarayy (Sep 6, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> She is a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all! I'm just curious  she's a great puppy but it would be great to know if she had some husky in her as far was her temperment.


----------



## Melisarayy (Sep 6, 2015)

Fodder said:


> she looks PB. like the above poster mentioned - if you look up black and silver or black and cream german shepherd.... you'll find quite a few that resemble her.
> 
> the attached photo is my best guess as to how she'll mature.


Ah thank you! I'm going to look it up


----------



## Melisarayy (Sep 6, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> Not sure! But she is adorable!! From my perspective if she isn't pure, she may have a bully breed in her (I get that from her appearing stocky in some pictures) either way.. what a cutie!


She is stalky right! She's going to be a big girl, I'll have to look into it. Thank you


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

My dog is pb. He is also silver. people always ask if he has husky in him. I guess because its not so common.
here is a pic when he was 10 weeks and one at 11 months


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

IMO, it appears she could be a little husky, her coat does seem very thick. I highly doubt that there is any bully breed there, it just does not show especially in the head. However, Malamutes and some German Shepherds can be built like tanks and can be quite stocky.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the tail will tell


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> IMO, it appears she could be a little husky, her coat does seem very thick. I highly doubt that there is any bully breed there, it just does not show especially in the head. However, Malamutes and some German Shepherds can be built like tanks and can be quite stocky.


The more I looked at the head.. I agree with you. It was in the body more than anything that I thought bully. You're probably right  I am bad at this guessing game, lol.. just like the age game, I just should not play, lol


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> The more I looked at the head.. I agree with you. It was in the body more than anything that I thought bully. You're probably right  I am bad at this guessing game, lol.. just like the age game, I just should not play, lol


I have a female GSD pup here now that looks like a no neck sumo wrestler, absolutely massive, but shockingly agile. I never got to see her brothers but if a female looks like this, I can only imagine. She is not overweight, just heavy boned and barrel chested.


----------



## Melisarayy (Sep 6, 2015)

kelliewilson said:


> My dog is pb. He is also silver. people always ask if he has husky in him. I guess because its not so common.
> here is a pic when he was 10 weeks and one at 11 months


Wow thank you! This helps so much  Your dog is adorable!


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

*My new baby girl!*

I'm new to this site and see so many different "Is my GSD pure or mixed" so I didn't want to start a new thread, but thought I would just add to it. I just got my new baby girl Lola! I bought her from breeder (not a very good one I don't think, I consider her a puppy mill rescue). They said she is 7 weeks, but she is so small (3.5 pounds!!!) She is eating and drinking fine, but I'm pretty sure she has worms (which could contribute to the small weight). I have attached a picture of her, and her parents. Do you guys think she is full GSD? They said she was, but her size concerns me. She doesnt look malnourished though, you cant see ribs or anything. The parents aren't big, so maybe genetics combined with her environment. She came from a litter of 10. And as a side note, I wont love her any less if she was full or not, shes such a sweet baby already! Just curious


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Are the first two photos her parents? Lola is very small at 3.5 pounds. It is hard to say whether or not she is mixed, she is very young yet. Her snout and ears and paws are all very small for a GSD her age. How old was she when you got her? She looks like a cutie and has a very cute set of eyes


----------



## srfwheat (Apr 12, 2013)

She is a real cutie!!! While I do not consider myself an expert as many of the people are on this forum, I would say that she does look like a German Shepherd Dog. That is my opinion from looking at the pictures of her and her parents. It is hard to say. Did you get any type of registration papers for her? If so, with which registry?


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Lobo dog said:


> Are the first two photos her parents? Lola is very small at 3.5 pounds. It is hard to say whether or not she is mixed, she is very young yet. Her snout and ears and paws are all very small for a GSD her age. How old was she when you got her? She looks like a cutie and has a very cute set of eyes


Yes, those are her parents. I just got her 2 days ago and they said she was 7 weeks, however I think she is a little younger but I'm no expert (this is my first GSD). Thank you  

The vets were are closed this weekend and Monday for the holiday, so I am taking her tomorrow to get her shots and everything, so maybe they can help with the weight issue!


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

srfwheat said:


> She is a real cutie!!! While I do not consider myself an expert as many of the people are on this forum, I would say that she does look like a German Shepherd Dog. That is my opinion from looking at the pictures of her and her parents. It is hard to say. Did you get any type of registration papers for her? If so, with which registry?



I didn't get any papers, which I know is the only true way to know if she is purebred GSD.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

tarheelgirlx3 said:


> I'm new to this site and see so many different "Is my GSD pure or mixed" so I didn't want to start a new thread, but thought I would just add to it. I just got my new baby girl Lola! I bought her from breeder (not a very good one I don't think, I consider her a puppy mill rescue). They said she is 7 weeks, but she is so small (3.5 pounds!!!) She is eating and drinking fine, but I'm pretty sure she has worms (which could contribute to the small weight). I have attached a picture of her, and her parents. Do you guys think she is full GSD? They said she was, but her size concerns me. She doesnt look malnourished though, you cant see ribs or anything. The parents aren't big, so maybe genetics combined with her environment. She came from a litter of 10. And as a side note, I wont love her any less if she was full or not, shes such a sweet baby already! Just curious


Ok, There is much in this post that needs to be addressed. I think you NEED your own thread, because 3.5 pounds is very small for a seven week old puppy. If this was a 3-4 week old puppy, the eyes would not be so dark -- blue at this age, so we are talking 5-6 weeks at least. With all that tan it looks at least 6-7 weeks old, but it also looks like it may be a dwarf. If it is or if it is not a dwarf, at that weight it may have more problems than just worms. I am sorry, but you may be dealing with something more serious. 

Now, for another unpleasant part. If you think the breeder was not a very good one, or a puppy mill, and you gave them money for this puppy, then, you are not a rescuer, sorry, you are the reason puppy mills are there. Please do not refer to yourself as a rescuer, or your puppy as a rescue. Rescues and rescuers are part of the solution. I know that is hard on you, but giving ANY money to a breeder that is treating their dogs poorly, breeding indiscriminately, etc, is keeping these people and those like them in business.

Your best bet here is that some small terrier managed to add his sperm to the bitch while she was in heat. Her litter can have more than one sire. And that would explain why your pup is so much smaller. What about the rest of the litter, were they much larger or was the whole litter this size? 

She is your puppy, your pet, and you love her regardless. She is beautiful and sweet -- no problem there. Her health is what it is. Even normal-sized pups sometimes have a host of problems. Love her, train her, and enjoy her. In a year it will be interesting to see how she turned out. Good luck.


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

selzer said:


> Ok, There is much in this post that needs to be addressed. I think you NEED your own thread, because 3.5 pounds is very small for a seven week old puppy. If this was a 3-4 week old puppy, the eyes would not be so dark -- blue at this age, so we are talking 5-6 weeks at least. With all that tan it looks at least 6-7 weeks old, but it also looks like it may be a dwarf. If it is or if it is not a dwarf, at that weight it may have more problems than just worms. I am sorry, but you may be dealing with something more serious.
> 
> Now, for another unpleasant part. If you think the breeder was not a very good one, or a puppy mill, and you gave them money for this puppy, then, you are not a rescuer, sorry, you are the reason puppy mills are there. Please do not refer to yourself as a rescuer, or your puppy as a rescue. Rescues and rescuers are part of the solution. I know that is hard on you, but giving ANY money to a breeder that is treating their dogs poorly, breeding indiscriminately, etc, is keeping these people and those like them in business.
> 
> ...



What kind of more serious problem do you think it could be? I mean I have every intention of treating whatever issues the vet may find tomorrow, but clearly I don't want it to be something life-threatening. The picture that shows a lot of tan to her is really just lighting with the flash, her tan is a lot darker. Terminology aside, you don't know how much I "paid" for this puppy, and I consider it saving her because she's gonna be taken a lot better care of than where she was. I only saw 2 other litter mates, who were around the same size.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

When you went and got her did you notice any other dogs running around? If she is 7 weeks and active and eating well then there is a strong possibility that the dad was not the GSD in picture since the other siblings were just as small, she almost looks like my Mom's Pomeranian. Either way she's adorable and I hope she doesn't have any health problems. Take her to your Vet as soon as you can and luckily it's all going to be ok.


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

MishkasMom said:


> When you went and got her did you notice any other dogs running around? If she is 7 weeks and active and eating well then there is a strong possibility that the dad was not the GSD in picture since the other siblings were just as small, she almost looks like my Mom's Pomeranian. Either way she's adorable and I hope she doesn't have any health problems. Take her to your Vet as soon as you can and luckily it's all going to be ok.


I didn't notice any other ones around. Fingers crossed for a clean bill of health, besides the worms. I noticed one in her poop, so I started an age/size appropriate de-wormer until I can get her to the vet tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I would hold off on the De-Wormer until the Vet gives her a clean bill of health, it can be hard on a puppy if she has any other problems that need treating plus one more day with worms wont hurt her. Good luck with your little one


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

tarheelgirlx3 said:


> What kind of more serious problem do you think it could be? I mean I have every intention of treating whatever issues the vet may find tomorrow, but clearly I don't want it to be something life-threatening. The picture that shows a lot of tan to her is really just lighting with the flash, her tan is a lot darker. Terminology aside, you don't know how much I "paid" for this puppy, and I consider it saving her because she's gonna be taken a lot better care of than where she was. I only saw 2 other litter mates, who were around the same size.


These are small five week old puppies -- that bitch is 60 pounds soaking wet:


I get the impression of your dog is one that is a bit older.

What can be the issues that are seriously affecting her growth and size? Well, dwarves usually have serious health issues and do not live long. But, if there are three around the same size, I am not sure if that makes it unlikely to be a dwarf. Other issues can be liver shunts, megaE, heart issues, any number of things. They may not be diagnosed by your vet on the first visit. But they may be there all the same. 

I had a pup whose siblings were all lost, and she was sick, very ill for a good three weeks. It took two weeks for her to get back to her birthweight. She had trouble/was worried about her making it for 3-4 weeks, and then she grew slowly. She was 8 pounds at 8 weeks exactly. Your dog is not half that. I currently have a six week old puppy who is 6 pounds that is significantly smaller than his litter mates -- I am worried about him. Your pup is roughly the size of a healthy 2.5 week old puppy. 

I do not know how much you paid for your puppy. That is true. Let's put it this way. If you pay $1500 to a responsible breeder, that breeder will either break even or lose money on the deal. If you pay $250-$500 on a bad breeder, that breeder will actually make money. It will be worth it to him to breed his bitch on the next cycle. Mathematically, this does not make sense. But, when you figure in stud fees, health screening, training, and everything else that a responsible breeder puts into their dogs, like decent food, they aren't making money. The crumby breeders have a bitch and spend exactly the cost of an extra bag of Ole Roy on the litter. $18. If they have 10 puppies that they get $250 each for, they are ahead by nearly 2,500 dollars. They will breed on the next heat. So really, it doesn't matter how much you paid for the puppy, you are not rescuing it. Thinking that way keeps these people in business. This kind of thinking moves puppies in pet stores. They count on people wanting to get the poor puppy out of that small cage. But the moment you buy one to get it out of there, a call goes into a breeder and another bitch is bred, another puppy is sent to fill that box tomorrow. The breeder makes money on about $50 a head, the middle man makes more, the pet store makes even more.


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Update on Lola, she got a clean bill of health from the vet, got her shots and preventative meds for fleas, ticks, and worms. Idk what else she's mixed with, but she sure is sweet and pretty so I'm a happy dog mama!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Great news I'm very happy for you and Lola, can't wait to see her growing up


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

That is great news! I am so happy to read this.


----------



## littleg13 (Sep 1, 2015)

She is so cute and very stocky i rescued my puppy 4 weeks ago she is now 12 weeks old and very small only weighed 2.7 kg last week been told she might be full GS but vets think shes mix


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Update on Lola, in the week that I've had her and feeding her she's up to 4 pounds 12 oz!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Great news, can't wait for some updated pictures


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

MishkasMom said:


> Great news, can't wait for some updated pictures


I will post in a few weeks!


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

MishkasMom said:


> Great news, can't wait for some updated pictures


Lola received a clean bill of health at her checkup, and weighed 11.3 pounds. Gained almost 8 pounds in 3 weeks! I'm very happy with her growth and i think she'll catch up nicely! Looking more shepherd so I feel pretty certain she is full blooded now!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Awww she looks great and happy  I'm sure with proper care she'll grow up to be a wonderful dog, how is the training going ?


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

MishkasMom said:


> Awww she looks great and happy  I'm sure with proper care she'll grow up to be a wonderful dog, how is the training going ?


 
Good so far! She's typical puppy..working on bite inhibition, and house training has gone pretty well. Still the occasional accidents, but thats to be expected. She's a super smart and protective girl already!


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

*Update on Lola*

Update on Lola girl...she's 23 pounds at 3 months...came a long way from 3.5 pounds at 7 weeks! Do you guys think she looks full blooded? By the way I'm loving the crazy ear stages!


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Lola again..wouldn't let me upload 2 pics.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She sure looks like a purebred. I rescued a female puppy several years ago who was very tiny. The rescue said she was purebred but everyone else said she was a mix. I showed her to a breeder when we were looking for our puppy who said she is a small purebred and that mixes are in right now, so people see what they want to see.


----------

